# how to find the corrupt .mp3 that eats mediaserver [battery]



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a lot of songs and really have no idea how to find this one file that is causing the battery drain.. for now I am using just streaming of some music , any tips are apperciated so I can put my music back on the phone.

Thank you


----------

